# 10l Taper Attachment  Chip Cover ?



## dlane (Jan 7, 2016)

Any body have a good way to keep the chips out of the taper screw ?. I had a cover over it but the 4jaw got ahold of it , it wasn't working well anyhow , chips on screw and in oil holes / bearings. Did they come with one ? Full size Pics if possible 
Thanks


----------



## Chipper5783 (Jan 7, 2016)

Perhaps a piece of sturdy fabric (such a "Fire Blanket" - silicone & fiberglass cloth)?  You could tape / tie it in pretty well (taper attachment probably doesn't get used every day).


----------



## derf (Jan 8, 2016)

I plugged mine with a block of wood. You only need to cover about the first 3 inches to cover the screw, and that's about the total range of use for a TA.


----------



## dlane (Jan 8, 2016)

Kinda wondered if there was an original chip guard ?


----------



## high country (Mar 18, 2016)

My recent heavy 10 purchase came with a taper attachment and the chip guard appears to be a factory item. It's a piece of sheet metal that is 2" x 8" (approximately) and has a hole for the lock nut, it has two depressions that are just under the width of the slot that keep it square. They look like a punch was used to stretch them into the steel. The cover slides over the top of the apron when backing off.

Hope this helps.


----------



## dlane (Mar 18, 2016)

Have never seen an original ta chip cover but I made one that works well


----------



## omni_dilletante (Mar 18, 2016)

I don't know if it is original.  But this is what mine looks like.


----------



## high country (Mar 18, 2016)

That's exactly like mine.


----------



## dlane (Mar 18, 2016)

And here it is , also makes a little table for things




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Caught me in the middle of a job, it's a little messy
The screw in front of the locking lever has an aluminum knob that keeps it aligned.
Seems to work good , no chips in cs screw
Thanks


----------



## brasssmanget (Mar 18, 2016)

OK you guys made me look silly. I cut this piece out of a sheet of heavy plastic so as to have a cover for mine a couple of years ago. Always meant to update it to a better plan, but just never got around to it. Guess I will now.


----------



## dlane (Mar 18, 2016)

I will prob make a longer one that covers behind the lock lever ,or rivet some plastic off the back to protect the roller thrust bearing I got for it. Just a thought.
Also do you keep the ta centered off the back or dose it make a difference.
Thanks


----------

